# what about a glock



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

ok so i went and looked around today again, and a gun shop just north of where i live has 2 glocks that came from a local police dept, traded in, i dont remeber what model but they were, but they were glocks, i like the feel of them more than the other 2 guns i have tried, i cant shoot them before hand but they feel good and the price is good, the only want $390 dollars no more than 500 rounds through them either would that be a really good price?????


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why not save a little more and buy new. I seen most Glocks in 9mm and .40cal for about $80 to $90 bucks more at gun shows. You'd have a brand new gun with factory warranty. Good luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It may be a good buy. Most LEO don't shoot much (the ones I knew/know).


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glocks will typically go tens of thousands of rounds without needing any sort of repair. I'd be perfectly content with a police trade-in Glock. All three of my Glocks were purchased used. 

Go for it. In my opinion - and I am far from alone - Glocks remain the best defensive pistols on today's market.


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Why not save a little more and buy new. I seen most Glocks in 9mm and .40cal for about $80 to $90 bucks more at gun shows. You'd have a brand new gun with factory warranty. Good luck.


we dont get that many gun shows around my parts, maybe once a year and dont travel around to portland, OR very much. that is why i am finding them around my area and used but in good condition, like i had said they had less than 500 round through them, just enough to break them in, i went and talked with the armorer for that police dept, a few hours ago, he said maybe as few as 250 rounds.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Get one....you will not regret it.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

There is no arguing about the quality of the Glock. Without a doubt one of the best defensive implements ever. I owned a police trade in, no complaints. If you are looking to replace the finish, Arizona response Systems put this baked on finish on my slide. Very impressive.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd go for it. A Glock less than $400 is worth it...but depends on the model. Most likely it maybe a Glock model 22 in .40S&W caliber.

Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have only purchased 2 new Glocks, about 6 used. As long as the barrel, slide and frame are in good shape anything else is cheap and easy to replace. Only 31 pieces on firearm and another 5 on the magazine. One of simplicities finest examples from Gaston.
You wont be disapointed with a used or new but the used pistols I have shot have a more solid feel (IMHO) My new pistols felt sort of spongy for the first 500-1000 rounds. I guess getting springs worn/compressed and working all moving parts.
My 2 cents.
Enjoy your Glock.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I would go for it. Thats an amazing deal compared to some of the used Glocks around here. They usually only take $50 off of retail here when its used. Unless its really used.


----------



## cdsguy (Jun 4, 2007)

i did it and i bought it, glock 22 i love it, like they say glock perfection, i love this gun, i have put over 500 rounds thru it since i got it, i love it, thanks for the advice guys i will get some pics up when i get the time.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

thats a great deal from everything I hear glocks are the most long lasting guns on the market


----------

